# INT-Feld & Primärschlüssel - wie fülle ich dieses Feld mit "nichts"?



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5365 (12. Jun 2012)

Moin,

in einer Tabelle (Microsoft SQL Express 2008) befindet sich unter anderem ein INT-Feld, welches zum Primärschlüssel gehört. Am liebsten würde ich bei ein paar Datensätze das Feld mit "NULL" auffüllen, was aber nicht geht, da dieses INT-Feld eben ein Primärschlüsselfeld ist.

Frage: Wie schaffe ich es, dass in diesem Feld keine Information steht bzw. keine Information für den Benutzer sichtbar ist? Also wie beim String-Feld ein leerer String bzw. ein String mit Leerzeichen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## HoaX (12. Jun 2012)

Was drin steht ist doch völlig Wurst, wähle einfach einen sinnvollen Wert und zeige dann dem Benutzer einfach nichts an wenn dieser Wert ausgelesen wurde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5365 (12. Jun 2012)

Das kann hier aufgrund der Konstellation leider so nicht realisiert werden.

Ist es überhaupt möglich, dass in einem INT-Feld nichts steht bzw. nichts angezeigt wird?


----------



## tfa (12. Jun 2012)

> Ist es überhaupt möglich, dass in einem INT-Feld nichts steht


Ja, NULL. Es sei denn, die Spalte ist "not nullable", wie man es bei einem PK-Feld erwarten würde.


----------



## mla.rue (12. Jun 2012)

ein PK Feld kann nicht "Null" sein, da musst immer einen Wert haben. Die Frage die sich mir stellt, wozu willst überhaupt bei einigen Feldern die in der PK Spalte sind "null" haben.


----------

